# Cost of living



## lovinglife10 (Jan 26, 2016)

We are due to move to Dubai in August as a family of 4. Will we be able to survive on just under £3000 sterling per month if accommodation, Health insurance and schooling is already paid for? Thank you.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Works out at 15,700 AED. How old are the kids?

My first impressions are that it will be extremely tight.


----------



## lovinglife10 (Jan 26, 2016)

I've just had similar reply on another thread. Kids are 3 and 1. I will be staying home with our 1 year old and our 3 year old will be paid for. Starting to worry now as we wanted to send our mortgage money home for 6 months before renting out. Not sure this is a viable option after all.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I saw. 3681 AED for the mortgage leaves you with 12,019 AED per month. It may sound a lot but the cost of living is particularly high and despite things being tax free, expenses have a tenancy to sneak up on you.

The curve ball is the free accommodation and schooling. Are you receiving an allowance or is the employer actually placing you in a house? How much is either worth and is it possible to utilise that income?

I'd also ask about the terms of the health insurance, it's compulsory for employers now but not every hospital or GP is covered. The same as schooling.

I'm assuming this move is with your husband's job? The money aside, is it going to be a step up the career ladder at all and actually worth him doing? It's not impossible and families do survive on a lot, lot less but your are looking at some serious budgeting and financial discipline.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Also, you'd need to know if utilities are covered - water/electricity and possibly cooling. Not to mention transport, Internet and TV.


----------



## lovinglife10 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for the advice about health insurance. My husband has been offered a teaching post and the accommodation, free school place and health insurance comes with it. It's actually a step down for him. We are just looking for something slower paced and a better life.

I wouldn't be working so my salary will also be gone but we thought the free accommodation and school would off set that. What is the cost of utilities and what would be our biggest out going do you think?


----------



## lovinglife10 (Jan 26, 2016)

None of that is covered. It is just a 2 bedroom apartment, health insurance and 1 free school place. We also get £1000 moving allowance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

lovinglife10 said:


> None of that is covered. It is just a 2 bedroom apartment, health insurance and 1 free school place. We also get £1000 moving allowance.


If you're at home with the kids, your bills in the hotter months (say, April to October) won't be cheap. Do you know if it's separate cooling? That will add to the costs. There's been quite a few threads on here listing these items and what you can expect to pay. Take a look at the stickies.


----------



## lovinglife10 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you all for all of your help. I will look for the threads about costings.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

From my family's experience it's very possible to manage on that sort of income (salary less mortgage payment initially) and having housing and school sorted will help a lot.

As long as you're willing to budget and manage the money you have you can have a great experience and while kids are pre school age is easier! there's a ton of ways to have fun and save money available through sales, Groupon style vouchers and the Entertainer book/and app - you'll feel rich if and when you get your uk home rented out 

The exchange rate can affect your income and how far it can go, but just now it's definitely better than it was for paying things in uk than a year or 3 ago! Check how much more you'd have to send for your mortgage payment if the rate moved back towards AED 5.5 or 6 to the pound. .

Quite a lot of UK mums seem to find work at nurseries here which can pay 5-10k per month and may include a free or discounted place for a baby or toddler depending on your qualifications and experience - any degree and a British accent seems to be the entry level..

Go for it, and ignore anyone who says you need 40 or 50k a month minimum to live here as a western family. Just be realistic and expect you won't be saving much if anything. Good luck.


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

It's more than enough money. 

I'm constantly astounded at what people think is needed to live here. 

All about expectation I guess.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

JonInDubai said:


> All about expectation I guess.


Definitely - lifestyle adjusts to whatever the income is. I remember a time when half my current salary seemed a lot (albeit as a couple only - no kid then), while now my current salary seems inadequate (with a kid, and with commitments back home).

My only word of caution is that expenses esp. with two kids have a tendency to creep up. When I am in UAE alone (with the family on holidays back home) my primary expenses are food and entertainment (alcohol primarily).

With the family, there is always some shopping to be done for the wife or family, that item of furniture to be bought, something breaking down and needing replacement or repairs, family coming over hence incidental expenses, that (modest) lunch outside, that fee to enter the beach, the doctor's bill not covered by insurance etc etc.

The point I am trying to make is - it all looks fine in a "normal" month, but can go awry when there are lumpy and unexpected expenses esp. with kids.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

JonInDubai said:


> I'm constantly astounded at what people think is needed to live here.


You're correct, I only thought it would be beneficial to be pragmatic to the OP here. I spent a year driving a car with no AC (no fun in the summer) with between 500-1000 AED disposable income each month. With beaches, BBQs and the Barracuda, I made it work but it was considered lifestyle choice and I had no dependents.

A single person or a couple on their package is a no brainer, I've no idea what a 1 and 3 year old costs hence the caution.


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

You're both right. 

To get started here my first monthly salary was 3500, because I just wanted to work. Couldn't imagine doing that again though!


----------



## lovinglife10 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks again everyone. We really appreciate all of the advice. We need to check that we are all covered for health. If not how much does it cost per month or per year?


----------



## lovinglife10 (Jan 26, 2016)

Another question sorry! If I was to find work how much would a nursery place cost for our 1 year old? Thanks again.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

lovinglife10 said:


> Another question sorry! If I was to find work how much would a nursery place cost for our 1 year old? Thanks again.


I'm pretty sure medical insurance will become mandatory for all dubai resident employees from 1st July - any company that provides family housing and school fees is almost guaranteed to also provide health insurance for you and your children.

Nursery prices are a bit excessive here, most places you can choose 1-5 days per week - a full time place (daily hours often 730-230pm, pay more for longer) ranges from 9000-15000+ per term. Basically similar to school fees but employers often don't pay anything towards under 5s. I think the cost is why a lower paid job in a nursery is appealing for a lot of mums if a child place is subsidised and can take your child along..


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

It's do-able but tight, depending on how frugally you're happy to live. I'd be wary solely because it's not that much cash in UAE terms, but I've no doubt it can be done. I think another issue is, where geographically is the job and accommodation? Being stuck in the back end of nowhere with little transport or support network won't be much fun as a stay-at-home mum, particularly in summer.

If you're looking for a different experience and a slower pace of life, I'd also have a look around at other countries. You will have to penny pinch by UK standards on that income with Dubai's cost of living regardless, and there's less to do here - unless you're spending money - than say Brazil or Indonesia, just to pick a couple of places where you can pick up similar work and enjoy a good lifestyle for cheaper.

End of the day though, good you're going for it, nothing ventured nothing gained. Good luck.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Brunches and big nights out don't tend to happen so much with a baby and a young child  the 3 biggest money sinks here for families are housing, schools and socialising (nights out with food and drink can be v expensive vs uk) - 2 you have sorted and without babysitting for a while 3s not such a viable option..

If you account for 1 vehicle, utilities, fuel, decent food shop every week, nappies and baby food = quite dear, Internet, mobile phones and other bits and pieces you can quite comfortably have aed 5-8000 a month as disposable income/spending money after your uk mortgage is paid. Nae bother


----------



## lovinglife10 (Jan 26, 2016)

This is all really helpful so thank you. Just want to make sure we are making g the right decision as it's a dramatic decrease in money coming in due to lowing my wage. I'm prepared for a bit of penny pinching but don't want to be unable to survive.


----------



## evaunwill (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey I am doing just this, moving to Dubai in 2 weeks for my husbands job, with a just turned 4 year old and a 1 year old. Our incomes are about the same but we dont have mortgage to pay back home. I say go for it. I have had some worries myself as after all our expenses my husband wont be earning a lot more money and it is a big upheaval. However the way I figure it is Dubai has a lot of free things to offer- Sunshine being the main thing and Im choosing to see it as an experience. Living abroad is something we have always wanted to do and it will only get harder to do it when the kids are in school. Best of luck with everything


----------



## lovinglife10 (Jan 26, 2016)

You are right. Now is probably the best time to make the move. Are you going to try and work whilst over there? Id like to but think nursey fees would be more than my wage haha. Is your husband going over to teach? Would be great if you would let us know how you are getting on as we don't come out until August. Wishing you lots of luck.


----------

